# Waterfowler.com



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Dont know how many people have visited this site before, but they actually locked up their forums to non-paying visitors. I was just a registered member for a while. Went to go see what was being said in the forums tonight and they want me to pay $25 to view them. What a bunch of Bull#@$*. People need money for everything these days. Thanks Chris and others for giving out usefull information without expecting the cash in return. :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Found that to be true 2 days ago. Not Worth $25. I have seen the magazine and if it were maybe 8-12 issues a year it'd be a good buy.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Southern Duck Hunter did the same thing not too long ago.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Thank you Chris!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea I got banned two days ago when I said that it was dumb and listed a few other web sites.  Funney thing is I can still see just not post so it did not change a thing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One thing I will miss from there is Ron Torkelsons weekly USFW report.If he is not a member he can't post it on the ND Reports page.

Chris...maybe you can contact him and ask to post it here?????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ken, If you need the weekly report I can e-mail it to you. Let me know.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was wrong.

I put it on a new thread.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> One thing I will miss from there is Ron Torkelsons weekly USFW report.If he is not a member he can't post it on the ND Reports page.
> 
> Chris...maybe you can contact him and ask to post it here?????


Ken T. emails the weekly reports to me so I'll always post them up upon arrival (posted in the waterfowl forums).

FYI - Thanks Ken


----------

